# Mohs Surgery cpt 17311



## plascencia77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good morning everyone,

I have a question regarding cpt 17311, the description states "Mohs micrographic technique, for head, neck, hands, feet, genitalia,* or any location with surgery directly involving muscle, cartilage, bone, tendon, major nerves, or vessels."*

I have a surgeon who is coding 17311 for calf, shin and ankle, I thought this code was location specific, but he is under impression since it states, "or any location" that he can use it for these sites.  Is this correct, can someone please clarify for me.

thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 9, 2016)

calf, shin and ankle fall under the definition of leg which is under 17313. They are less intricate areas. I think the physician is ignoring the "directly affecting" wording.


----------



## plascencia77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

